# tempStyle 3 feedback thread - please post bugs or other feedback here



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## Chary (Dec 31, 2019)

Using the hashtag to tag Game Center content would be nice. I’m sure that’s on yall’s radar though. 

Maybe an option to have alerts on the main bar, instead of hidden in the submenu? 

The only negative I have for TS3 is that on iOS (Safari) the browser will zoom in on the text box, where on TS2 it stayed on default view. So, say I go to click on a status, my phone will zoom in so the text box is all that I can see. Then, when I’m done typing the status, I have to zoom out, hit submit, and move on. It feels annoying and like extra steps. Is there a way to go back to how it used to be where text boxes didn’t make Safari zoom in on and center them?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2019)

Please improve the alerts access, right now it's more than one click to get to (at least on mobile), and that's already too much for something quick.


----------



## masagrator (Dec 31, 2019)

Bug: Attachments Dark mode colors are off, I think it was not tweaked correctly


Edit: fixed


----------



## Kitsu-neechan (Dec 31, 2019)

changed to dark mode and now the "tempstyler" broke and nothing can be clicked on it anymore so im stuck with it lol.
no disrespect towards the obviously large effort put into this style overhaul but honestly, why fix things that are not broken?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2019)

Dark mode is not being saved, it reverted to the white mode. Ugh. 

Is this a known bug or am I going to have to keep changing it back to Dark Theme? Using Chrome.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Dark mode is not being saved, it reverted to the white mode. Ugh.
> 
> Is this a known bug or am I going to have to keep changing it back to Dark Theme? Using Chrome.


I've had to make a last minute change. Sorry!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> I've had to make a last minute change. Sorry!



Oh! I thought it was me, no problem  Also, any chance to make the size of posts a bit wider maybe? Or at least an option to make them a bit wider, if that makes sense? Seems like there's a bit too much empty space on the sides. If it's too much of a hassle, it's fine, just thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## Uiaad (Dec 31, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh! I thought it was me, no problem  Also, any chance to make the size of posts a bit wider maybe? Or at least an option to make them a bit wider, if that makes sense? Seems like there's a bit too much empty space on the sides. If it's too much of a hassle, it's fine, just thought I'd bring it up.



Try scrolling to the bottom of the page and hitting this button :


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Try scrolling to the bottom of the page and hitting this button :
> 
> View attachment 191863



Oh wow O.O Thank you so much, and I'm sorry for being a pill >.>


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 31, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Please improve the alerts access, right now it's more than one click to get to (at least on mobile), and that's already too much for something quick.



Also: Make the whole alert itself "clickable" like before, not just the link text.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 31, 2019)

I've done numerous forced refreshes and the transparent menu dropdowns still occur (it's very hard to read as foreground/background text mixes together).

Also, the color customization button just leads to this: https://gbatemp.net/#


----------



## Aldoria (Dec 31, 2019)

it looks awesome


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2019)

Only complaint overall is that the shoutbox page on mobile is much more cramped than before, the text box is way too small and the buttons for discord and IRC are much too close to the send button, which will inevitably result in someone mis-tapping them while trying to send a message (IMO).

Perhaps swapping the Shoutbox threads block and the IRC/Discord box would be a good fix for that.

And then if you can move the text options so it sits above the message box instead of being next to it (or remove it completely, either way I suppose) that would definitely help the teeny tiny textbox. 



Spoiler


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 31, 2019)

Things are stable on my end, working great, can't find any bugs, but I'll report them here if I find them


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I've done numerous forced refreshes and the transparent menu dropdowns still occur (it's very hard to read as foreground/background text mixes together).
> 
> Also, the color customization button just leads to this: https://gbatemp.net/#


Do you have JavaScript disabled?


----------



## zoogie (Dec 31, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Do you have JavaScript disabled?


No.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

zoogie said:


> No.


It honestly sounds like a cache issue. I'm sorry but I'd suggest waiting a little while to see if things resolve themselves.


----------



## zoogie (Dec 31, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> It honestly sounds like a cache issue. I'm sorry but I'd suggest waiting a little while to see if things resolve themselves.


Ok, now it's fixed.


----------



## Lumince (Dec 31, 2019)

The change destroyed my eyes  My eyes are already burning 

One thing I recommend/request. On mobile can you display the alert tab without me having to click on my avatar everytime?  Also editing posts revert half the screen to a weird grayish white even on the Just Black color mode


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 31, 2019)

I sincerely hate the mobile layout on desktop you guys keep aiming for.  More and more of my screen is wasted on side bars every time you change the layout.  It's finally at the point where literally only 40% of my screen contains text in a thread.  This is a forum, a place meant to read text.  This is getting to the point of being unacceptable.  Why the is the left side completely empty.  Why is there just as large of a margin on the right side.  I have a landscape screen, not a damn portrait one.  Use flexible elements and stop wasting space.






In very much the same way, the "tools" drop down for regular users is absolutely pointless.  It is just another menu to lead into a single menu item: the report button.   I said the exact same thing last time you made a style change to the website, get rid of the menu.  Just replace the drop down with the report button, especially when that's the only thing inside of it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 31, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> I sincerely hate the mobile layout on desktop you guys keep aiming for.  More and more of my screen is wasted on side bars every time you change the layout.  It's finally at the point where literally only 1/3 of my screen contains text in a thread.  This is getting to the point of being unacceptable.  Why the is the left side completely empty.  Why is there just as large of a margin on the right side.  I have a landscape screen, not a damn portrait one.  Use flexible elements and stop wasting space.
> 
> *snip*




 

Hit that button.


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 31, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> View attachment 191871
> 
> Hit that button.


Thank god.  Now if I can just remove the side bar with reviews and site news, it'd be perfect.  uBlock can remove the element, but it seems the width is hardcoded.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 31, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.
> 
> If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...
> 
> ...


looks like shite what was wrong with the old one if it aint broke dont fix it


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 31, 2019)

This happens trying to access my profile stuff from the front page, is fine when accessing from threads and stuff


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

People need to reeeeeeeeeeeeead.


Adran_Marit said:


> View attachment 191873
> 
> This happens trying to access my profile stuff from the front page, is fine when accessing from threads and stuff


It's a known cache related issue. It will fix itself once your local caches are up to date.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Dec 31, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> People need to reeeeeeeeeeeeead.
> 
> It's a known cache related issue. It will fix itself once your local caches are up to date.


sorry  - just woke up


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2019)

I can't seem to find TempStyle 3 but this just happened right now. Notice the transparent Alerts window.
It got fixed after I refreshed the site


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Thank god.  Now if I can just remove the side bar with reviews and site news, it'd be perfect.  uBlock can remove the element, but it seems the width is hardcoded.


Click the collapse button


----------



## jDSX (Dec 31, 2019)

Signatures with spoilers in them still don't show all up- it cuts it off


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Dec 31, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Click the collapse button
> 
> View attachment 191874


Amazing.  As much as I hate the bubbly style that looks like twitter, I can deal with this now.  The improvements to increase screen real estate over previous versions are very much appreciated.  Great job.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2019)

Been browsing all the available options to customize and all I can think of is:


Spoiler: Good Job















If I survive to see myself become Level 20 I will fucking give you my money GBATemp​


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 31, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> Amazing.  As much as I hate the bubbly style that looks like twitter, I can deal with this now.  The improvements to increase screen real estate over previous versions are very much appreciated.  Great job.


Thank you, it means a lot to hear these things. I've worked on it for a couple months now


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 31, 2019)

Biff627 said:


> One thing I recommend/request. On mobile can you display the alert tab without me having to click on my avatar everytime?


 yep I second that. The new way is kinda annoying. It would be better to have alerts have its own tab  just like the way it was before thanks.


----------



## Garou (Dec 31, 2019)

This button here seems to be missing in mobile layout


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi again.
I see that now you can customize the portal, hide tabs, and all the fancy stuff.
But, may I suggest, now that you're allowing us to customize the portal, that you add the option to hide Forums?
Just selected ones.
For instance, If an user doesn't own / don't want to see / it's not interested in Switch Related Threads, make an option to "Hide the Switch Forum" from the Recent Threads.
Or someone who's not interested in  Blogs, can hide all the Blogs from the Recent Threads.
In that way  users can hide entire threads about threads that aren't important to them.

Just a suggestion.
And if it's possible with the current state of the site, then just don't mind me.


----------



## Chary (Dec 31, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> yep I second that. The new way is kinda annoying. It would be better to have alerts have its own tab  just like the way it was before thanks.



Check the OP, looks like this'll be something added in the future



> - Show inbox, alert counts on navigation bar (mobile)


----------



## masagrator (Jan 1, 2020)

Suggestion: add background or blurred border to "Click to expand" for better visibility


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Bug: at least on mobile version, "Edit (popup)" redirects to full page mode. So both buttons are doing the same thing.


----------



## notimp (Jan 1, 2020)

Two aspects that wont work longterm. Imho.

1. Default Code, and more importantly Quote background color is dark blue with white text. This is far too contrast heavy on a brighter theme (such as the default one), for there to be proper 'reading flow'. Quotes are an integral part of cross referencing, and should not get that harshly separated from normal text.

2. Loading speed on complex threads such as ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-macos-linux-scripts-to-interface-with-android.531237/ ) has become abysmal (streaming in content on scroll.).

Regardless of design familiarity those are kind of big issues, that at one point should be adressed.


----------



## h448 (Jan 1, 2020)

I had to find this thread just to say that I am genuinely impressed how much of a massive improvement this is, visibility wise. The added touch of being able to customize colours and contrast, especially for someone colourblind and hates stark white backgrounds, is amazing. Thank you _so _much.


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 1, 2020)

the profile picture dropdown list is too big on my laptop's screen (1366x768), nearly 1/3 of it is hidden off screen

and i can't find the menu to switch back to the dark theme


----------



## notimp (Jan 1, 2020)

Custom colors from the old design -

Still not optimal, since some menu Items get stuck with white text on light colors, will tweak tomorrow.

But its a start. 

First row of colors, from left to right:

f2f2f2 e6e7eb 798ea8 fdfdfd f5f6f7

Last color is slightly darker than second to last, because the new design kind of demands a separation there.

Second row of colors, from left to right:

2e5078 2e5078 94a6bb

Third color unchanged


----------



## Instandhaltung (Jan 1, 2020)

I really like the new design, but I miss the little member badges already  Also, some categories like admin do have special icons, while others like devs do not. I'd suggest to reimplement badges and icons (I mean its quicker for the eye than blank blue bars with text in it).


----------



## Sono (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm trying to not complain like I always do there is a new theme, but this one seems to be an oversight:

On mobile now it's even more impossible to give someone a thumbs-up, to the point where I have to tap many times to either nothing to happen, misclick, or actually give someone a thumbs-up.

Please add a wider transparent border to all icons (the easiest solution I know as a webdev) so it'll be easier to tap them without misclicking!


----------



## notimp (Jan 1, 2020)

First try at a reskin using most of the colors of the old theme:

First row of colors, from left to right:

f2f2f2 a3a9c2 798ea8 fdfdfd f5f6f7

Second row of colors, from left to right:

2e5078 2e5078 94a6bb

edit:

Quote box for color checking reference


			
				Well-Known Member said:
			
		

> This is a quote box.




Biggest problem still is performance on complex pages (f.e. https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-macos-linux-scripts-to-interface-with-android.531237/ ) stuttering on a netbook increased manyfold.


----------



## raxadian (Jan 1, 2020)

On Mobile, when you get new alerts, clicking on the alerts icon doesn't take you right into the alerts page or show you a pop up with the alerts. You have to select alerts on the sidebar.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 1, 2020)

Too compact... people have wide screens nowadays.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

The ‘Books, Music, TV & Movies’ subforum's icon should be lighter to improve contrast on dark theme.


----------



## Arcanuskun (Jan 1, 2020)

I really like the new UI. It is sleek. Good job gbatemp.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 1, 2020)

Report dialogue doesn't get styled right


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

New notifications don't get highlighted.


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 1, 2020)

On Safari (13.0.4) the customization doesn't seem to work at all, its just stuck on "Custom" for me and I can't edit any of the options.

Other than that I really like the new design


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> On Safari (13.0.4) the customization doesn't seem to work at all, its just stuck on "Custom" for me and I can't edit any of the options.
> 
> Other than that I really like the new design


Yeah there are multiple issues with Safari that we need to address.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah, many issues with Safari sadly. Also when you choose Darkmode, it first loads the normal design and afterwards the dark version.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Yeah, many issues with Safari sadly. Also when you choose Darkmode, it first loads the normal design and afterwards the dark version.


Does this happen on every page load? What are your specs?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jan 1, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Does this happen on every page load? What are your specs?


Yes, it happens on every load. I use a MacBook Pro 2016 i7, 16GB RAM and Safari 13.0.4.


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 1, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Does this happen on every page load? What are your specs?


I'm getting that on my iPhone 4S (Safari, iOS 6.1.3) too, but to be fair its rather impressive that the site loads at all on it 

I don't get that on Firefox on my MacBook, not sure if it'd happen on Safari since it can't change theme...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Yes, it happens on every load. I use a MacBook Pro 2016 i7, 16GB RAM and Safari 13.0.4.


I've made a minor change, can you tell me if it has made a difference?


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jan 1, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I've made a minor change, can you tell me if it has made a difference?


I have cleared my website data for gbatemp and now it works fine.
But I still can't change the design because it doesn't open the drop down menu. I always have to clear the website data before changing the design.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> I have cleared my website data for gbatemp and now it works fine.
> But I still can't change the design because it doesn't open the drop down menu. I always have to clear the website data before changing the design.


Hmm ok. Unfortunately the change I made can't be fully applied at the moment so I'll have to revert the setting back but I'll work on improving it later.


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## IC_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Shouldn't the "Someone likes this" text be on the left side of the post? I always look at the left side so I can't really see who liked the post unless I remember to look on the right side too


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Shouldn't the "Someone likes this" text be on the left side of the post? I always look at the left side so I can't really see who liked the post unless I remember to look on the right side too


I don't think it's a bad change. It might need some getting used to.
It actually makes sense for it to be near the like button.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 1, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> I don't think it's a bad change. It might need some getting used to.
> It actually makes sense for it to be near the like button.


I only look at the buttons when I want to click them


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Thread previews look wonky.




The user menu clips if your resolution is too small (1366x768 in my case).




Thumbnail view doesn't support dark mode.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 1, 2020)

There's no link back to the forum at the end of a thread.

I noticed the home page link disappears unless you're on the top of the page - would be nice to be able to access that elsewhere. Maybe add a link at the bottom of pages. Never mind you can tap the hamburger menu and tap Home that way. Was just used to tapping on Tempy.

May have already been mentioned but there is no way to see the rest of the thread when you are editing, I thought I remembered that editing would just open a semi transparent window and you could still scroll up and down to read the thread? Unless my brain isn't working, quite possible. This is fixed now 

I really like the theme by the way, everything is so crisp and clean and there's no clutter if you know what I mean, everything I can see that I can tap is useful


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> The ‘Books, Music, TV & Movies’ subforum's icon should be lighter to improve contrast on dark theme.
> 
> View attachment 191920


Replace “The ‘Books, Music, TV & Movies’ subforum's icon” with “Several subforum icons.”


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 1, 2020)

Former staff usernames are invisible on the black theme since they use the same color as the background


Spoiler


----------



## Sono (Jan 1, 2020)

Is there a way to toggle full-width ONLY for the thread view? I actually prefer the "compressed" view while not in a thread, but while in a thread I just can't get used to the view due to the lack of borders/contrast around the user stats compared to the background, it's really making me dizzy. If I want to compress the text (only for screenshot purposes) then I'll manually resize the browser for that.

+1 for the "hide sidebar" though


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Nice.


The sidebar Reviews panel isn't animated.




The ? icon in the front page poll is oversized.






Also, I have a suggestion. Can you make the page buttons box line up horizontally with post boxes?


----------



## IncredulousP (Jan 1, 2020)

Are there plans to add the option to go back to tempstyle 2 in the future?


----------



## Joom (Jan 1, 2020)

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, quote options for selected text on Chrome mobile are bugged.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Joom said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned yet, quote options for selected text on Chrome mobile are bugged.
> View attachment 191938


It's in the OP.


----------



## Joom (Jan 1, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> It's in the OP.


Ah, glossed over that then.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 1, 2020)

Sometimes the orange loading bar on the top just stays there forever?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2020)

dunno if it's already mentioned by spoiler tags aren't working


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> dunno if it's already mentioned by spoiler tags aren't working


They seem to work perfectly fine to me.



Spoiler: asd



See?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2020)

not for me

can you see it?


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 1, 2020)

After hovering over one of the items on the top bar, its dropdown menu doesn't go away until clicking elsewhere on the page. Might be intentional I just found it weird that a hover is enough to show them but a click is needed to hide them. Using Chromium 79.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> not for me
> 
> can you see it?


Maybe the problem is that yours has no content.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 1, 2020)

Some more bugs I've found:

- It seems thread keywords can somehow have duplicates.



- Edit screen colours are broken (using the DARK-MODE theme)


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

The search results title and ‘Search Again’ button could be in the same row to save some space

 


The ‘_x_'s blog’ button could be removed on profile cards to save some space since the blog entry # button is also clickable.

 


The share icons on the bottoms of pages and the footer icons should be the same height to look neater.
  


I think you should use the same icon for both the tab and thread icons for blogs.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2020)

We need a news layout.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 1, 2020)

SomeGamer said:


> Some more bugs I've found:
> 
> - It seems thread keywords can somehow have duplicates.
> View attachment 191947
> ...


The last 2 issues are cache related.


----------



## masagrator (Jan 1, 2020)

Prefixes when editing posts are still from previous theme on mobile




Release font color is not looking good with this background in Dark mode


----------



## DuoForce (Jan 1, 2020)

Best temp style so far.  Really love the look of it and so far I haven't had any issues yet


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 1, 2020)

The avatar editor has some light graphics.
Also, I don't know how possible this is on here, but I remember back when Twitter still had a compose tweet window, the scroll bar was inside it so the rounded corners cut the bar off too.


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 1, 2020)

And now the whole thing broke, can't even see what I'm typing.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 1, 2020)

Not in the mood to take 2 hours to list all my issues/annoyances with it, so here's some short ones...



Broken interface for drop-downs for me on Mozilla only. Then the fact that clicking on my profile icon/name takes me to the settings for some reason, aka that one page you will MAYBE visit once a month after you set up your profile instead of the page that you will almost definitely visit daily, so that's annoying when drop-downs don't work right to begin with! Just make clicking on name/icon take you straight to your profile like it used to... After that, I've gotten some graphical issues on some pages due to the width/height thingy of the new theme, new theme hogs memory like crazy for me so opening more than 8 or so tabs (like when catching up with 20+ alerts every couple hours I get) causes significant slowdowns for me and finally (for now) the theme customizer sometimes works, sometimes just doesn't!:/

You REALLY should just offer the option for people to stay on the old theme that worked just fine, if not permanently at least until these problems get worked out...


----------



## fate6 (Jan 2, 2020)

Not sure if oversight or was removed for some reason but on the previous style i would go to the main portal and from there hover over say PS4 which would show its sub forums so i could go directly to a specific one, the new style doesn't do this so it has added a page load and another click to my usage.

Would be nice to have drop downs or menus on hover back to navigate directly to specific sub forums again.


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 2, 2020)

In at least macOS & Windows Firefox when changing the theme the navigation bar uses "Light Font Color", but on reloading or changing to another page it switches to using white for the text, only using that color for the search icon.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jan 2, 2020)

noob question....gbatemp have a native dark theme? i dont want to use a extension.

Thanks and waiting for the reply

Edit:Nevermind.I dound how to change the color layout.I was search in my preferences account but doesnt have any obtain to enable.

The only way to activate it its scroll down to the homepage menu of gbatemp xD


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 2, 2020)

It seems to be randomly swapping my "Primary Color" and "Dimmed Font Color" occasionally when loading pages, this always fixes itself after a reload and seems to trigger randomly. (#BA93A0 is my "Dimmed Font Color").


----------



## Madridi (Jan 2, 2020)

Awesome theme guys. I like this update a lot!
Here is a bug I found. I don't know how to explain it, but the read sections, usually in white, are shown normally here:




But when I move my cursor close to one of them only (effectively highlighting that row), it highlights both rows like this:




I hope this is a clear enough 

Also, not exactly a bug, but probably some optimization needed:
Moving from one page to the next is a bit laggy. It takes 2-3 seconds to load what seems to be the selections chosen for a certain theme.

Edit:
Also, is it normal for it to save per device? I made the changes on my PC, and it seems those changes only affect my PC. I opened gbatemp on my ipad and its the default style


----------



## SomeGamer (Jan 2, 2020)

Madridi said:


> Also, is it normal for it to save per device? I made the changes on my PC, and it seems those changes only affect my PC. I opened gbatemp on my ipad and its the default style


Yes, it's saved client-side for now.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 2, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Not in the mood to take 2 hours to list all my issues/annoyances with it, so here's some short ones...
> View attachment 191992
> Broken interface for drop-downs for me on Mozilla only. Then the fact that clicking on my profile icon/name takes me to the settings for some reason, aka that one page you will MAYBE visit once a month after you set up your profile instead of the page that you will almost definitely visit daily, so that's annoying when drop-downs don't work right to begin with! Just make clicking on name/icon take you straight to your profile like it used to... After that, I've gotten some graphical issues on some pages due to the width/height thingy of the new theme, new theme hogs memory like crazy for me so opening more than 8 or so tabs (like when catching up with 20+ alerts every couple hours I get) causes significant slowdowns for me and finally (for now) the theme customizer sometimes works, sometimes just doesn't!:/
> 
> You REALLY should just offer the option for people to stay on the old theme that worked just fine, if not permanently at least until these problems get worked out...


Try clearing cache and reloading by pressing ctrl-f5


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm experiencing an issue with v3.

Whenever I switch over to another theme, like Just Black or so, it lasts for a while, but if I come back to the page after a while, it defaults again to the Default theme, so I have to constantly set the other theme each time I reenter the site.

I have replicated the issue in both a WiiU and on Android through Firefox.

(Unless I missed an option to always start with a set theme)


----------



## ThoD (Jan 2, 2020)

Quantumcat said:


> Try clearing cache and reloading by pressing ctrl-f5


I clear my cache almost daily, that's not the issue... Also, seriously now, when up until last week we could pick any older theme to use instead of style 2, why was the option removed forcing everyone to use 3?


----------



## IncredulousP (Jan 2, 2020)

ThoD said:


> You REALLY should just offer the option for people to stay on the old theme that worked just fine,


This please. I know you spent a lot of hard work creating a beautiful new product for the community, and for that I am grateful. Not a lot of communities are run with such care. However, I don't agree with forcing a new style on the entire community, especially when some don't like it, can't use it, or whatever reason. tempStyle 2 worked just fine, I prefer it for more than purely subjective aesthetic reasons (though I do prefer it aesthetically as well). I see no reason not to add it as an option. In fact, I see no reason to have updated it at all, let alone a forced update for everyone.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello GBAtemp Team.


I am sorry if this is already known:

When I change the Style to Custom and choose my Colors:

  

All is good,since I STAY in the same Window and click on Links.

But when I open a new TAB or Window or close/open the Browser and Log In:



What I have done for sure:

- cleared the Cache



- and of course SAVED the Style Changes.

I use *Windows 7 Pro 32bit SP1 with all Updates/Fixes until today*



and *Firefox v71.0 32bit*.



I really try to like the new Style and I really like to use the Custom Option.

Do you have any Suggestions for me please  (except using Windows 10 or Linux please...) ?
Thank you.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2020)

@alexander1970 do you have any settings turned on to clear session cache/cookies when you exit/close the browser? Do you have cookies set to expire on session end rather than until the cookies themselves are set to expire?

I'm aware of all the issues related to the custom styling of TS3 and am looking into alternative solutions.


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

Heads-up messages should use the secondary colour in dark theme instead of the tertiary one, because it's way too large of a surface to display a light colour.




Please don't use light 'shadows'.






ThoD said:


> You REALLY should just offer the option for people to stay on the old theme that worked just fine, if not permanently at least until these problems get worked out...





IncredulousP said:


> However, I don't agree with forcing a new style on the entire community, especially when some don't like it, can't use it, or whatever reason. tempStyle 2 worked just fine, I prefer it for more than purely subjective aesthetic reasons (though I do prefer it aesthetically as well). I see no reason not to add it as an option. In fact, I see no reason to have updated it at all, let alone a forced update for everyone.


While I agree that the new style shouldn't have been outright forced on everyone, this approach makes people see the rights and wrongs and submit feedback so the new style can be improved for everyone.
Maybe a better way would be to default to the new theme, but let people use the old one for a couple of months, while it gets improved.


The full Tempy logo is too large and complicated to be used as a favicon. Either create a more simplified (or zoomed in) version, or keep using the old one.






Bad contrast.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> @alexander1970 do you have any settings turned on to clear session cache/cookies when you exit/close the browser? Do you have cookies set to expire on session end rather than until the cookies themselves are set to expire?
> 
> I'm aware of all the issues related to the custom styling of TS3 and am looking into alternative solutions.



Thank you for your Reply and your Advises.
I checked everthing double and three Times.

If I stay on the Site and klick on the Likns for eExamples "New Coontent" or "Blogs" and in the *same* Window on the Threads and Posts,it works.

But when I ope njust a new *TAB (not a new Site) *,all is gone....
Also when I close/open the Browser....

I can try it on two other Windows 7/Firefox PCs and report you back.
Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Unfortunately I am at a loss ...

3x Windows 7 Pro 32bit - Frefox 71.0 32bit.
1x Windows 10 Pro 64bit - Firefox 71.0 64bit

Nothing works ..... the other Themes are not "saved" either ...

But I assure you 100 Percent that the old Styles worked...


----------



## shaunj66 -- Updates 02-01-2020 (Jan 2, 2020)

Several updates made . See first post.


----------



## Scarlet (Jan 2, 2020)

The review approach section is incredibly hard to read with Rosy Blossom, and by extension my edit of it. I'm not even sure what I should be asking for here since it's just a theming thing. Maybe having the lighter background carried across to the approach box like in the all black theme?













I know a lot of the reviewers don't use the approach box but it'd be nice to see it all the same lol


----------



## IC_ (Jan 2, 2020)

The sidebar on threads just started appearing for me even though I always had that option disabled???


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> The sidebar on threads just started appearing for me even though I always had that option disabled???


Have you pressed the 'collapse sidebar' button? It should hide the sidebar?


----------



## IC_ (Jan 2, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Have you pressed the sidebar collapsed button? It should hide the sidebar?
> 
> View attachment 192061


Oh okay but that also hides the sidebar on the forum list and all other pages that have a sidebar?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Oh okay but that also hides the sidebar on the forum list and all other pages that have a sidebar?


Hmm, can you check you have 'Hide the sidebar within forum threads' selected in your User Preferences ? Under the 'GBAtemp Options' section.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 2, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Hmm, can you check you have 'Hide the sidebar within forum threads' selected in your User Preferences ? Under the 'GBAtemp Options' section.


Okay it works again now thank you


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 2, 2020)

The animations of featured content cards glitch out some forum icons.






Profile post cards suddenly started acting up. There seems to be a background in the parts that were previously transparent, and the rounded corners are gone.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 2, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> The animations of featured content cards glitch out some forum icons.
> 
> View attachment 192063
> 
> ...


The glitch on icons seems to be a browser issue. Not much I can do about that, though it only effects certain icons. I'll see if I can swap them out at some point but it's not priority.

Popup post cards are currently effected as I make changes to some CSS values for custom styles.


----------



## octopus (Jan 2, 2020)

I would like the categories to have drop down menus with subforums just like the navTabs, like it used to be. The only way I used to navigate the site.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2020)

So this was a neat bug to find


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 3, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So this was a neat bug to find
> View attachment 192135


Did it go away after a refresh?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Heads-up messages should use the secondary colour in dark theme instead of the tertiary one, because it's way too large of a surface to display a light colour.


Same deal with thread locked-messages.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 3, 2020)

New messages aren't working anymore - if you get a pm and tap the envelope you can only see your old messages unless you go to All Messages

This is on ios safari.


----------



## nachuz (Jan 3, 2020)

Is this appearing white a bug?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Did it go away after a refresh?


Sorry for the late reply, it fixed itself after a refresh


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 3, 2020)

has this been picked about yet?
the sub forum drop-downs are transparent and hard to read


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 3, 2020)

Sometimes I am getting a notification on the PM envelope when its actually a thread notification. And other times the thread notification shows on both the envelope and bell.

Also every time I press the little burger icon to bring up the side bar the side bar appears then disappears then reappears then a white flash happens on screen then the side menu properly loads all in about 1 second. The flashy thing is super annoying and if others are having it happen to them could cause them to have a epileptic fit or something.

All the above happens on Samsung Internet browser and firefox and Chrome on my android phone.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2020)

From time to time it shows this... uh... bug?
I'm using Chrome.
It gets back to normal when I refresh the site.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 4, 2020)

Small bug with the LGBTQ+ banner in the popup page when clicking on a profile that has it  - shows the chosen color behind the text, which I don't believe is intended?

Also, not a bug, but I'd totally dig more pride flags / more patterns for the backgrounds of these banners.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 4, 2020)

DeoNaught said:


> has this been picked about yet?
> the sub forum drop-downs are transparent and hard to read
> View attachment 192222


Posted this in page 5, I get it often on Mozilla and it's annoying quite a bit...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 4, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Posted this in page 5, I get it often on Mozilla and it's annoying quite a bit...


Interesting. Could you provide more detail as to which FF you are using etc? Any plugin that you are using? Anything else in particular you were doing before or during the bug? Trying to recreate it since I haven't run into it on both new and old FF


----------



## ThoD (Jan 4, 2020)

porkiewpyne said:


> Interesting. Could you provide more detail as to which FF you are using etc? Any plugin that you are using? Anything else in particular you were doing before or during the bug? Trying to recreate it since I haven't run into it on both new and old FF


71.0, normal plugins (Flash, Shockwave, Java). And for me it happens only on the front page, usually when first coming on, get it about a third of the time and seems more common after I've cleared the cache.


----------



## shaunj66 -- Updates 04-01-2020 (Jan 4, 2020)

New updates

- *NEW! *Right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings)
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings)
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 4, 2020)

Here is a not so great screen capture of the side menu glitch I posted about earlier. The menu kinda loads then disappeares then loads all in about half a second. Sometimes its even worse as can be seen towards the end of the screen capture where it kinds flickers about the place. The issue happens on my android phone using Samsung Internet browser/Chrome and Firefox


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 4, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Here is a not so great screen capture of the side menu glitch I posted about earlier. The menu kinda loads then disappeares then loads all in about half a second. Sometimes its even worse as can be seen towards the end of the screen capture where it kinds flickers about the place. The issue happens on my android phone using Samsung Internet browser/Chrome and Firefox



I'll PM you


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 4, 2020)

Thank you for the help @shaunj66 all working perfectly now.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 4, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Posted this in page 5, I get it often on Mozilla and it's annoying quite a bit...


Alrighty, I'm using Up to date Chrome for reference.


----------



## Taffy (Jan 4, 2020)

i don't think this is a new style bug so much as it is a normal one but I just got a random blank notification.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 5, 2020)

Transparent avatars have a white background in the Recent Status updates box.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jan 5, 2020)

when you click into the window of doing a quick edit on post the text disappears and u have to go into the full editor to see it again to edit it


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 6, 2020)

Ok @shaunj66 I get this huge problem if I try to edit a status update. As you can see the edit/delete/report box covers the text so I can't see what I am editing. Surely the box should disappear after I select edit but it doesn't for some reason


----------



## JRave (Jan 6, 2020)

Everytime I try to customize portal it changes from my current color style to default and shows a different user at the top right.  The user in question is Korma.  I haven't tried to change anything to prevent problems.

Also, is there a way to change the unread messages color?  This orange on the Dark theme is annoying.  I changed it to a different color, but the orange for unread messages on the forum overview is still there.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 6, 2020)

The time in blog entries is now on the bottom instead of the top? I think it should be on the top because some blog entries are very long so I have to read the entire entry or scroll to the bottom of the page before I can see the time


----------



## IC_ (Jan 7, 2020)

Wrong icon?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello GBAtemp Team.
> 
> 
> I am sorry if this is already known:
> ...



Hello Team.

It is very sad,I still can not use the new Style Themes.....
And yes, the cache was cleared 4,264 times, cookies were allowed and not deleted when you log out and so on.



Thank you.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 7, 2020)

Some minor updates
- Fixed Patreon banners not showing properly in member cards when loaded in custom styles (thanks @CeeDee )
- Fixed profile post menus appearing above the expose mask/overlay popup (thanks @AmandaRose )
- Added metadata to title bar (date, time, reply and like counts) in Blog entry pages (thanks @Extrasklep )
- Fixed '3DS - Hacks, Translations and Utilities' forum icon (thanks @Extrasklep )

As for the ongoing issues with the styler/custom styles, we're aware of all of the issues and are looking to fix them but this involves a rewrite for certain parts of the code. So this will take a little while to complete


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 7, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Some minor updates
> - Fixed Patreon banners not showing properly in member cards when loaded in custom styles (thanks @CeeDee )
> - Fixed profile post menus appearing above the expose mask/overlay popup (thanks @AmandaRose )
> - Added metadata to title bar (date, time, reply and like counts) in Blog entry pages (thanks @Extrasklep )
> ...


Looking forward for the styles fixes!
Thanks for the updates!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2020)

Like buttons stay grey after having been pressed sometimes


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 7, 2020)

Not exactly a Tempstyle 3 bug but ever since mobile notifications were added, Profile Post and Status Update replies are swapped.

Just remembered this when I looked at the thread.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2020)

A quick question: I've noticed that medals based on post count are gone. Is that intentional? Are medals being fully replaced by the levelling system?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 7, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> A quick question: I've noticed that medals based on post count are gone. Is that intentional? Are medals being fully replaced by the levelling system?


The immediate answer is that the medals weren't implemented in the TS3 design as I didn't have retina/vector based replacements to hand.

However no official decision has been made and they may eventually come back. That said, it makes sense to replace them with the levelling system as that is more closely integrated into a users actions and contributions to the site whereas the medals (pips) were merely linked to post count.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2020)

I’d love to see the pips come back. Just cuz they seemed like a fun visual on profiles. The XP is a good replacement, but it doesn’t feel as rewarding as the medals did lol. Hail to the dopamine inducing profile trinkets. 

More iOS bug—sometimes the buttons (like, post thread, next page, all don’t work on safari, and require me to reload the page several times until they do decide to work? This also happened on TS2 but it was much less frequent.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2020)

Chary said:


> I’d love to see the pips come back. Just cuz they seemed like a fun visual on profiles. The XP is a good replacement, but it doesn’t feel as rewarding as the medals did lol. Hail to the dopamine inducing profile trinkets.


@shaunj66 What if we had the best of both worlds and combined them so that pips were tied to your level instead of your post count? The level bar's right side looks so empty compared to the others, anyway.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jan 7, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> The immediate answer is that the medals weren't implemented in the TS3 design as I didn't have retina/vector based replacements to hand.
> 
> However no official decision has been made and they may eventually come back. That said, it makes sense to replace them with the levelling system as that is more closely integrated into a users actions and contributions to the site whereas the medals (pips) were merely linked to post count.


Just when I was about to reach Legend status  hahaha


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 7, 2020)

It would probably make more sense to have a crossed out Ad icon on the Remove Ads button.
Something like this: 



Also, this is just a personal opinion, but I think all of those footer buttons should just be icons for consistency and also to reduce clutter.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 8, 2020)

Only the loading bar's glow is visible, the bar itself isn't.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2020)

Shawn, I've heard some negative feedback on this theme but you know what buddy, hey, I like it. You did an awesome job alright?
Nevertheless the Tempstyler just does not work for me, when I click on the Custom bar, nothing happens, when I click on the colors, nothing happens, but I can click it off. I'm hoping that gets fixed soon cause I can't wait to have custom colors


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 8, 2020)

On desktop, the entire notification card is clickable, but on mobile, only a specific part of the text.


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 8, 2020)

Not sure if this bug is new in TS3, but having more than three images on something in the download center causes the images to overlap with the ratings, download count, etc


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey guys, apologies if this was posted before, but I noticed a very minor flaw.

There is a "view" button on deleted threads, but this leads to an error page.

I figured this was an option only moderators could see?


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 9, 2020)

After temp 3 i have a problem where some of recent posts don't load until i reload page or i post something myself beacause of that i say'd something dump a few times


----------



## Bean_BR (Jan 10, 2020)

I have a problem when changing the avatar. It shows one avatar at the homepage, another when viewing my profile and other one on the upload screen, but they all disappear normally if I choose to remove.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2020)

Bean_BR said:


> I have a problem when changing the avatar. It shows one avatar at the homepage, another when viewing my profile and other one on the upload screen, but they all disappear normally if I choose to remove.


That's your browser cache. You'll have to wait a bit for it to update everywhere on your side. Other people who don't have your avatar cached won't see your old one. Pressing Ctrl + F5 helps (it clears your cache and refreshes the page).


----------



## Seriel (Jan 10, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Hey guys, apologies if this was posted before, but I noticed a very minor flaw.
> 
> There is a "view" button on deleted threads, but this leads to an error page.
> 
> ...


I noticed this on deleted posts, specifically on this thread:


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 10, 2020)

There's no loading icon like in TempStyle 2 when I like something, which makes me think the click didn't register.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Some flags are broken?


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## Pk11 (Jan 10, 2020)

The go up a level link isn't clickable in iOS 6.1.3 Safari
(Site Discussions  & Suggestions in this screenshot)


Sorry to report a bug with such a
niche browser , but its the only problem I've noticed on my phone so far


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (Jan 11, 2020)

Sorry if this has been posted. Searching and viewing users's posts from their profile seem to be completely broken.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2020)

I noticed the updated scroll bar on wikitemp. Are you going to update the wiki design next?


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 11, 2020)

I have this alert, doesn't have a link I can click


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 11, 2020)

Ethanx94 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted. Searching and viewing users's posts from their profile seem to be completely broken.
> 
> View attachment 192945 View attachment 192946


Yep i get the exact same problem on android.


----------



## matpower (Jan 11, 2020)

Embedded GIFs/MP4s don't see to work for me, at least here in this post.
It just shows up like this:




But it does work fine on the post preview:


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2020)

PLEASE get rid of the New indicator, or at least make it an easily adblockable image - having to read new on 500 posts a day is freaking insane.

Frank feedback  But... srsly.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2020)

notimp said:


> PLEASE get rid of the New indicator, or at least make it an easily adblockable image - having to read new on 500 posts a day is freaking insane.
> 
> Frank feedback  But... srsly.


You don't _have _to read them, you know...
but try adding this to your uBlock Origin filters.

```
! Hopefully this blocks the new post indicator
gbatemp.net##.newIndicator
```


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2020)

When trying to filter it before it would only pick the specific thread instance, didnt try it on the global level yet - but as it is a defined instance (div), it should probably work.

The issue with not reading a three letter word with a 'signal' character is - that you cant.  You can learn to ignore it eventually - but the feedback is on the level of - if you want people to be able to identify the last post they've read - dont do it, by spamming them with repetitive information on the 30 threads before them. Its - bad design, imho.

edit: Thank you - the filter works. 

(When entered into your custom filter list by hand, alternatively - you can also rightclick, block element, and then jut enter ##.newIndicator - it should enter it as a global filter for the entire site.)


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 12, 2020)

notimp said:


> PLEASE get rid of the New indicator, or at least make it an easily adblockable image - having to read new on 500 posts a day is freaking insane.
> 
> Frank feedback  But... srsly.





notimp said:


> When trying to filter it before it would only pick the specific thread instance, didnt try it on the global level yet - but as it is a defined instance (div), it should probably work.
> 
> The issue with not reading a three letter word with a 'signal' character is - that you cant.  You can learn to ignore it eventually - but the feedback is on the level of - if you want people to be able to identify the last post they've read - dont do it, by spamming them with repetitive information on the 30 threads before them. Its - bad design, imho.


The New badge's job is to highlight new posts, which is does. It's not distracting at all (it's pretty tiny, actually), so you can easily ignore it. It has no problems in my opinion.


----------



## notimp (Jan 12, 2020)

New
New
New
New
New
New
New​The New badges job is to highlight new postings you see.

Its pretty tiny actually.
New
New
New
New
New​Not that I complained about size.
New​
Again - problem was fixed for me using ublock origin, I still maintain, that its a bad idea as a design element, but I've nothing to gain here. I already don't see it anymore.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 12, 2020)

Sometimes when I get a toast about a new notification on mobile, when I open the notifications pane, the new one doesn't get displayed until I refresh the page.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jan 12, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> Sometimes when I get a toast about a new notification on mobile, when I open the notifications pane, the new one doesn't get displayed until I refresh the page.


Same here


----------



## Arec (Jan 12, 2020)

Is the search function not working or is it just me? sorry if this has been reported before


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 12, 2020)

The search function not working is a separate issue, one that @Costello is aware of and that should be fixed soon.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2020)

Don't know if it's specifically related to style 3 or if it's some other change that was made recently, but clicking on an alert that would take you to the same page you are already on, just different post (eg: new post in a blog or thread as the one you are on), does nothing, whereas in style 2 it would reload the page and take you to the post the alert points to without having to open it in a new tab.


----------



## Seriel (Jan 13, 2020)

On status updates (mobile if it makes a difference) the "Like" icon doesn't show its "clicked" with its second colour for status comments like it does on actual statuses.
Noticed this on a status comment I'd liked before loading the page, upon some investigation it does show on newly liked comments until the "Like" button loses focus. No idea how this behaves on desktop, sorry.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 13, 2020)

@shaunj66 I keep getting this wierd error while using Rosey Blossom where all text in posts disappear from the screen as the screen turns purple for some reason and I need to reload the page several times for the text to come back.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 15, 2020)

When I try to scroll an image on a tablet, flick-to-close activates instead.


----------



## pcwizard7 (Jan 20, 2020)

pcwizard7 said:


> when you click into the window of doing a quick edit on post the text disappears and u have to go into the full editor to see it again to edit it



this issue still exists?


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello Team.
> 
> It is very sad,I still can not use the new Style Themes.....
> And yes, the cache was cleared 4,264 times, cookies were allowed and not deleted when you log out and so on.
> ...




Hello.

Today i am "forced" to use an other Browser (Edge) and the Style works with that.
Needless to say it has to do with Firefox.....


alexander1970 said:


> Hello Team.
> 
> It is very sad,I still can not use the new Style Themes.....
> And yes, the cache was cleared 4,264 times, cookies were allowed and not deleted when you log out and so on.
> ...




Hello.

Since this is still not wokring and for for a "current occasion" I was forced today to try other Browsers.

- Opera
- Chrome
- Edge

All ok,with them it works......

Thank you.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 25, 2020)

Wrong background color on the XP page? It doesn't go away after a refresh


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 26, 2020)

On profile cards displayed next to posts, the image used is too small and appears pixelated.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 22, 2020)

Almost 2 months later and the tempstyler is still broken?
It's still just stuck on the dark theme and I can't open the theme chooser and change it to anything else
I already tried logging out and I'm assuming all cache would get updated after 2 months


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 23, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Almost 2 months later and the tempstyler is still broken?
> It's still just stuck on the dark theme and I can't open the theme chooser and change it to anything else
> I already tried logging out and I'm assuming all cache would get updated after 2 months


Try a different browser? Works fine for me on Chrome.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

sks316 said:


> Try a different browser? Works fine for me on Chrome.





Extrasklep said:


> Almost 2 months later and the tempstyler is still broken?
> It's still just stuck on the dark theme and I can't open the theme chooser and change it to anything else
> I already tried logging out and I'm assuming all cache would get updated after 2 months



Yes it seems only FIREFOX has this Issue....



> Hello.
> 
> Since this is still not working and for for a "current occasion" I was forced today to try other Browsers.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes it seems only FIREFOX has this Issue....


Well that's upsetting... Seems like GBAtemp doesn't like the fox.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 23, 2020)

Yeah it seems to not be broken in ungoogled chromium but I'm not going to use that
It's broken for me in icecat 60.7 and palemoon 28.7.1 and I'm pretty sure it was also broken in mobile safari


----------



## Pk11 (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes it seems only FIREFOX has this Issue....


Weird, for me it works perfectly fine in Firefox 74.0b6 on macOS and 73.0.1 on Windows 10, but not in Safari 13.0.4 or Edge 44.19041.1.0 (this is the old edge though, I suspect the new one will work since its Chromium based)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

Pk11 said:


> Weird, for me it works perfectly fine in Firefox 74.0b6 on macOS and 73.0.1 on Windows 10, but not in Safari 13.0.4 or Edge 44.19041.1.0 (this is the old edge though, I suspect the new one will work since its Chromium based)


Thank you.

I tried it a few Weeks ago also on Windows 10 64bit...the same Result ......all Browsers except Firefox worked.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 23, 2020)

If I use private browsing on Firefox, the Dark Theme (or any other) just stops showing up after some mins have passed.

Also, opening threads in new tabs also seems to remove the selected theme back to default.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2020)

I guess it's worth mentioning that the colours breaks at random when you load a page, and is usually fixed from a quick refresh.
Really not a big deal but it's still happening.


----------



## izy (Feb 23, 2020)

Gonna point this out but on the mobile layout recent is literally the last item box on the front meaning you have to scroll all the way down


----------



## xxNathanxx (Mar 24, 2020)

The search options are pretty cumbersome to access now. You have to click on the looking glass, then click on the gear and only then can you select to "search this thread only". If you want to access the advanced search, that's another click (though I suppose you could bookmark it).


----------



## Tempylon (Mar 28, 2020)

-


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't know when it was added, but you fixed my biggest functionality gripe.  We now have an immediate edit button.  I just got used to it being missing.  Now I'm glad it's back.


AbyssalMonkey said:


> My biggest issue with the switch is that now everything is way too huge.  I feel like I need to turn this tab to 75% or lower to read the same amount of content.
> Modernizing things are fine, but I really hate the new large bubble layout that mobile phones are pushing.  I don't need massive margins on a desktop, this isn't a mobile device, so treating it like one is stupid.
> Edit: I need a drop down to edit posts and report?  Great, another abstraction brought about by the mobile themes that can't handle too much content on the same line without wrapping.  Also, while we are at it, give us a way to disable the levels and message count, or at least compress it down.  Single line posts are now 50% larger than they were in the previous theme that just got disabled.


Every last one of my actual usability issues from 18 months ago are remedied.  Disabling leveling and message counts is a nice thing, but I'll take wide screen support over it.  Bubble layout is a personal preference, and not usability.
@shaunj66 I love you.  Thanks for all the good work.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm having troubles customizing the New Content Preferences:

Yesterday I accidentally replied to a thread on the Gamecube Forums thinking that It was the Wii Forums.
I'm sure I hid forums of consoles I'm not interested in / don't own.

I was sure I only had the Wii and the NDS forums "visible".
So, I went to the New Content Preferences and hid the Gamecube Subforums.

Once I went to the homepage, I noticed that indeed the Gamecube Subforum get's hiden, but the Playstation Forum gets visible. If I hide the Playstation forums, The Xbox forums appears.
If I hide the Playstation and Xbox and Gamecube forums, the Nintendo Switch and the 3DS forums appears...

No matter which forums (and subforums) I hide, they always gets replaced by other subforums!
It's like GBATemp won't let me hide a certain number of forums, because they always gets replaced by other forums.


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 1, 2020)

Apart from it not saving i love dark mode....


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 1, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> Apart from it not saving i love dark mode....


Same :/
I'm still crossing my fingers for a proper fix to that, so the Dark Mode gets saved, despite if you log off, change tabs or use Private Mode on the browser.


----------



## IC_ (Jun 1, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> Apart from it not saving i love dark mode....





ShadowOne333 said:


> Same :/
> I'm still crossing my fingers for a proper fix to that, so the Dark Mode gets saved, despite if you log off, change tabs or use Private Mode on the browser.


Still stuck on the dark blue theme because the theme switcher gets locked on that and I can never change it again...


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 1, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Still stuck on the dark blue theme because the theme switcher gets locked on that and I can never change it again...


Yeah I don't even bother changing it anymore, since I know in a couple minutes it will default back to the blue/white theme.
It sucks since I really like the Dark theme.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 1, 2020)

Previewing a post is kind of broken on dark themes.
Edit: yes, there is text there in that box


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

@shaunj66 the ROSEY BLOSSOM theme has an issue when you enter the game center. You can hardly see any text.





I also have the same issue on VinsCool's profile page (and other patrons who have changed their profile page colour) as you can see in the text box. You can hardly see I have typed hello.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 16, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @shaunj66 the ROSEY BLOSSOM theme has an issue when you enter the game center. You can hardly see any text.
> 
> View attachment 217667
> 
> ...


Just for comparison's sake, this is what it should look like. I use the default dark theme with these colours. So maybe it's related to the theme Amanda is using on all the site.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 16, 2020)

@shaunj66 I made a little video of the game center issue


----------



## shaunj66 -- How to clear tempStyle custom theme data and settings (useful for bugged displays) (Jul 17, 2020)

For anyone that has experienced a glitch with the tempStyler not allowing you to remove a theme from a device (mainly seems to effect iOS devices) I have added a button in the Appearance section of your Preferences page that will allow you to wipe all tempStyler data from a device. Just click _'Clear tempStyler custom theme data...'
_
This resets tempStyler back to defaults and will wipe any custom theme data or settings!


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 17, 2020)

I really like TS3. It looks really good, even though it's not much of an upgrade from 2. (2 was already pretty good)


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a feeling that this is not normal lol


----------



## IC_ (Jul 19, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I have a feeling that this is not normal lol
> 
> View attachment 217970 View attachment 217971


Same thing here and normal members are now some dark blue color instead


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> Same thing here and normal members are now some dark blue color instead
> View attachment 217972 View attachment 217973


Woah, it's doing it for me too now. Freaky.

I'm going guess something is being in the work right now.


----------



## matpower (Jul 19, 2020)

That color breaks the "Dark Mode" theme, apparently:
"Just-Black"





"Dark-Mode"


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Woah, it's doing it for me too now. Freaky.
> 
> I'm going guess something is being in the work right now.


Everybodys name all of a sudden is now white in Rosey Blossom I can hardly see them lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 22, 2020)

I am unsure how much this applies to tempstyle 3 but this seems like the right place.
It would be nice if gbtemp patreon banners on users stated what the color scheme represents in the form of a tool tip in the cases where the colors are of significance. This being most prevelent in the case of flag colors where it would state what the flag is for.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 22, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> I am unsure how much this applies to tempstyle 3 but this seems like the right place.
> It would be nice if gbtemp patreon banners on users stated what the color scheme represents in the form of a tool tip in the cases where the colors are of significance. This being most prevelent in the case of flag colors where it would state what the flag is for.


Good idea thanks!

Edit: done!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2020)

Sorry to bother you with something I have already reported @shaunj66 but the game center is still wonky using Rosey Blossom.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry to bother you with something I have already reported @shaunj66 but the game center is still wonky using Rosey Blossom.
> 
> View attachment 220930


This should now be fixed. Thanks!


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 10, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> This should now be fixed. Thanks!


Thank you @shaunj66 its working perfectly now.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

Sorry to bother you once again with more rosey blossom issues but in reviews if the review approach box is filled out it's unreadable. Thanks as always. 






Edit didn't even notice who the reviewer was until now


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 25, 2020)

not really sure if this is an issue with my custom style or if there really is something special about the just black theme.
the former staff name color is just outright unreadable when I set the background to all black yet said roles color seems to be different to account for it in the just black theme vs the custom theme selection?


----------



## Tempylon (Sep 27, 2020)

jt_1258 said:


> not really sure if this is an issue with my custom style or if there really is something special about the just black theme.
> the former staff name color is just outright unreadable when I set the background to all black yet said roles color seems to be different to account for it in the just black theme vs the custom theme selection?
> View attachment 226083


Maybe because of Dark Reader?


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 27, 2020)

LeonPro12 said:


> Maybe because of Dark Reader?


Dark Reader is probably set to ignore GBAtemp, since it has its own dark theme.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 28, 2020)

LeonPro12 said:


> Maybe because of Dark Reader?


I have it disabled for the website


----------



## Weyu (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi,
Not sure if I'm missing something obvious, but the post preview page width doesn't seem to match either the narrow or wide page view settings, so what you see in the preview isn't actually what you get when you create a post.
It would be nice if the preview matched your current width setting.
*Edit:* upon checking, I think the preview only doesn't match the narrow setting, but the wide one works fine.

As an aside, I think a "middle" setting between narrow and wide with the "preview" layout in question would be a great compromise for people who aren't satisfied with either current setting.
The narrow one has a lot of unused space on the sides, and wide means sentences can get very long.


----------



## VzUh (Nov 17, 2020)

favicon looks kinda broken when logged in. the first tab is logged out


----------



## IC_ (Nov 17, 2020)

VzUh said:


> favicon looks kinda broken when logged in. the first tab is logged out
> View attachment 234169


Do you allow "Extract Canvas Data" for gbatemp? Try clicking that little picture icon on the left of the browser's address bar.


----------



## VzUh (Nov 17, 2020)

IC_ said:


> Do you allow "Extract Canvas Data" for gbatemp? Try clicking that little picture icon on the left of the browser's address bar.


i had it on "default - ask always", but manually giving permission fixes the thing, thanks

it did not ask for permission at any moment tho, now im angry at the browser :v


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2020)

I want to report please,finally the Change of the Temp Style is also working for me in Firefox.
Nice Rosey-Blossom.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 6, 2020)

I've noticed two bugs recently:
In forum view, avatars are stretched a bit:

 

Opening the image viewer anywhere on the side shifts all content behind it down and left a bit:



I'm using Chrome 88.0.4324.27 on Windows 10.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 7, 2020)

Antarctica's flag is unavailable (404) when viewing posts, both in TS2 and TS3:
https://gbatemp.net/styles/ts2/flags/aa.png
https://gbatemp.net/styles/ts3/flags/aa.png


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ads are showing up for me on this site now despite using adblock. I don't have a problem with this but I'm wondering is this a new thing that the staff are doing to bypass adblock? Are too many people using it?


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 12, 2020)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Ads are showing up for me on this site now despite using adblock. I don't have a problem with this but I'm wondering is this a new thing that the staff are doing to bypass adblock? Are too many people using it?


No it's not , unless the ad network made a change we are unaware of.

Could you provide a screenshot or more details?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 12, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> No it's not , unless the ad network made a change we are unaware of.
> 
> Could you provide a screenshot or more details?



It only happens on this website, so I'm sure it's not adware or anything. Every page has ads on the top and bottom, sometimes on the sidebar (such as homepage). As far as I can tell, they're all non-intrusive.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2020)

Use ublock origin, not Adblock Plus. ABP enables "safe ads" by default as they're paid by advertisers to allow ads through their "blocker", so if you never disabled that setting, there will be some sites that still show ads. 

Ublock Origin, however, doesn't have any such feature, and works just fine for blocking ads here


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 13, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Use ublock origin, not Adblock Plus. ABP enables "safe ads" by default as they're paid by advertisers to allow ads through their "blocker", so if you never disabled that setting, there will be some sites that still show ads.
> 
> Ublock Origin, however, doesn't have any such feature, and works just fine for blocking ads here


These ads still support GBAtemp, I assume, and if so then I'm fine with seeing them.


----------



## Chary (Jan 5, 2021)

Clicking the user group (reporter) on news brings up the staff list and this broken page shows up. Chrome.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 5, 2021)

It might just be me, but I would appreciate a few more body background patterns in the future. A less noisy block grid in large or small sized would be nice, or a tiling GBATemp logo would be my suggestions.

I do love the new styling system, though. It's nice to be able to set up a proper dark theme with Tango Desktop Project palette options. It's a hell of a lot more versatile that what, say, Twitter has now for an example.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2021)

When using a mobile device with a larger screen/resolution, the top nav bar's "..." button is impossible to use, as the menu instantly closes after you tap it. I imagine it's expecting a mouseover, as opposed to just a tap on mobile. 

ie: 

Makes it very inconvenient trying to get around the site on my phone


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

Not sure if it's an issue with the site or with my actual browser but every time I reload the site I get the below message. Doesn't matter what of the two options I pick the message always reappears every time I refresh. It's super annoying lol. Don't think its the browser though as it never happened until a few days ago and now the message is popping up every time and my browser hasn't had a update in a month or so.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Not sure if it's an issue with the site or with my actual browser but every time I reload the site I get the below message. Doesn't matter what of the two options I pick the message always reappears every time I refresh. It's super annoying lol. Don't think its the browser though as it never happened until a few days ago and now the message is popping up every time and my browser hasn't had a update in a month or so.
> 
> View attachment 248203


What browser are you using? I don't think it's the site identifying itself as a web app, as the install icon doesn't appear for me on Chrome, like it does on Twitter:


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 23, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> What browser are you using? I don't think it's the site identifying itself as a web app, as the install icon doesn't appear for me on Chrome, like it does on Twitter:
> 
> View attachment 248207


Samsung Internet Browser, or Samsung Internet Browser Beta


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

Samsung Internet Browser


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Samsung Internet Browser, or Samsung Internet Browser Beta


Samsung internet browser strikes again! A recent change I made may have affected how the site identifies as a web app. But dismissing the notice should surely prevent repeated pop-ups. It's probably a browser bug.


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 23, 2021)

shaunj66 said:


> Samsung internet browser strikes again! A recent change I made may have affected how the site identifies as a web app. But dismissing the notice should surely prevent repeated pop-ups. It's probably a browser bug.


Its just annoying that the only site I ever have issues with using Samsung Internet Browser is this one lol. I guess I will just learn to live with it popping up every time I load the site.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 4, 2021)

A "feature" request for the Game Center, can you add a URL for IGDB somewhere so users know where to go if they want to try adding information to the database? I figure maybe just something thrown in the same textbox that explains the game center, just a little "And if you want to contribute to the database yourself, head on over to https://www.igdb.com/ where you can signup and submit your own contributions!"


----------



## Sono (Mar 12, 2021)

Did the styler break recently? I can't do anything other than move and close the window, everything else does nothing, just highlights some text around it.

Edit: also it seems like this is why the colors sometimes screw up:

```
TypeError: styleit_store.get(...)[target_name] is undefined
```

Edit2: I think I found the theme glitching bug, it seems to be a race condition.
I love how it was properly done below the guilty piece of code. Probably just an accidental oversight, and nobody noticed it was duplicated like this 
Edit2rev2: I misread what the two script blocks do, but what I'm saying is that the styling code should either be moved, or duplicated into document.ready function, so even if it does glitch out, the ready handler fixes it. Also put it in a try-catch, so it doesn't take with it the rest of the Javascript.




Edit3: almost forgot, line 807 is guilty


----------



## Pk11 (Mar 24, 2021)

Not sure if this has already been reported, but if it hasn't, checkboxes and radio boxes are kinda buggy in Safari (14.0.3 on macOS 10.14.6) and show both the special one and normal one.

 

Setting the visibility to "hidden" on the <input> and "visible" on the ::before seems to fix it, though I dunno if that'd mess with other browsers, I just put this in my custom CSS but figured I'd report it incase it's not a known problem.

```
li.pollOption > label > input,
dl.ctrlUnit label input[type=checkbox],
h3.nodeTitle > input[type=checkbox],
ul.modifyControls > li > input[type=radio],
input#DeleteAvatar,
ul.checkboxColumns > li > label > input[type=radio] {
	visibility: hidden;
}
li.pollOption > label > input::before,
dl.ctrlUnit label input[type=checkbox]::before,
h3.nodeTitle > input[type=checkbox]::before,
ul.modifyControls > li > input[type=radio]::before,
input#DeleteAvatar::before,
ul.checkboxColumns > li > label > input[type=radio]::before {
	visibility: visible;
}
```


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2021)

Tabs have garbled icons when using Tor. Sometimes the icon initially displays correctly then turns garbled after a minute. They change colour too.


----------



## jt_1258 (Mar 29, 2021)

I think I found a spot that isn't affected by the custom theme option


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 29, 2021)

am i the only one getting random colors on pagers?


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 29, 2021)

CPG said:


> am i the only one getting random colors on pagers?


If by random colors you mean the theme resetting after a while, then you're not alone.
I also have the same problem. The theme keeps constantly being reset or put back to the default light theme.


----------



## Sono (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't know if the NFO theme counts as tempStyle 3, but it would be useful if there was an option to disable the posterize effect on the images. I really like this theme for its good readability, but having to disable the posterize image filter in Inspect Element for each page I load gets tedious after a while.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 2, 2021)

Sono said:


> I don't know if the NFO theme counts as tempStyle 3, but it would be useful if there was an option to disable the posterize effect on the images. I really like this theme for its good readability


Now that I think about it, the NFO theme could probably be achieved with a little tweaking of the customiser. Take a look:

  

On the left is the NFO theme, and on the right is TempStyle 3's Just-Black preset (with the font colours tweaked).
All we're missing are…

header styles
border styles
background patterns for buttons
the monospace font
monochrome subforum icons
tag-, title-, and box-header styles
If these could be implemented into the TS3 theme customiser, not only could people keep using this awesome theme, but also the problem of having to keep multiple styles up-to-date (the reason why we couldn't keep older styles) wouldn't be a problem.
Also, this would open up the possibility for a bunch of more cool options, like themes based on the UIs of game consoles. I know I'd gladly help creating assets for these, if need be.
Also also, in the long run, this could make the theme switcher obsolete. Actually, it already kind of is, since, normally, only TempStyle 3 is in there. Heck, future revisions for the site design could just keep changing the default preset and adding new options.


Sono said:


> having to disable the posterize image filter in Inspect Element for each page I load gets tedious after a while.


FYI, ‘Open image in new tab’ from the context menu also works and requires less effort.


----------



## Sono (Apr 2, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Now that I think about it, the NFO theme could probably be achieved with a little tweaking of the customiser. Take a look:
> -snip-



Yeah, but the whole selling point for me is the monospace text and the dashed borders. It's *really* good and easy to read.



smileyhead said:


> FYI, ‘Open image in new tab’ from the context menu also works and requires less effort.



That's more effort than just having an option to be able to disable the posterize filter


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 2, 2021)

Sono said:


> Yeah, but the whole selling point for me is the monospace text and the dashed borders. It's *really* good and easy to read.


Ah, no; I meant it would be nice if the options were added to the TS3 customiser.


Sono said:


> That's more effort than just having an option to be able to disable the posterize filter


That's correct, but for the time being, it's less effort than removing the filter with inspect element.


----------



## Issac (Apr 12, 2021)

Sono said:


> Yeah, but the whole selling point for me is the monospace text and the dashed borders. It's *really* good and easy to read.
> That's more effort than just having an option to be able to disable the posterize filter


I use the stylus extension in chrome, and load a custom css to override the posterize filter to get the images back to normal while keeping this skin~ Hella nice


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 12, 2021)

Not sure if this is applicable, but could we get a Watch Thread button on blogs on portrait view? If I want to watch a blog, I have to go into landscape mode, press the button, then go back to portrait mode, or leave a comment


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 12, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Not sure if this is applicable, but could we get a Watch Thread button on blogs on portrait view? If I want to watch a blog, I have to go into landscape mode, press the button, then go back to portrait mode, or leave a comment


Yep that's a great suggestion and also an issue I have not noticed until you mentioned it lol.

Here is some pictures to illustrate the issue.

Portrait mode





Landscape mode


----------



## Baoulettes (Apr 12, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> Now that I think about it, the NFO theme could probably be achieved with a little tweaking of the customiser. Take a look:
> 
> View attachment 255813 View attachment 255814
> 
> ...


You could use the NFO theme and edit it to match what you want, this is what I did with a CSS extension so I can have it to my liking 
Just that : 
To change accent colour just have to change the RGB in color 


> img, image, .avatar .img, .memethumb, .featured_item a:before, #review_list .review_boxart:before, .portal_block .news_image, .avatarCropper img {
> -webkit-filter: none;
> filter: none;
> }
> ...


And look like that :


Spoiler








it look weird for many I guess but I actually like it, this theme is pretty the person(s) that made it


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 13, 2021)

Yooo, thanks!


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Apr 19, 2021)

I tried using the NFO theme for a bit on many devices, and it seems that one isn't prone to the default bug (changing theme back to the default one).

I would recommend perhaps adding a default Dark/Black theme to the "Style Chooser", to select from either tempstyle 3, NFO or the dark/black theme. That way we can have that one set each time we access from any kind of device.


----------



## shaunj66 -- FAQ , List of all updates (Dec 31, 2019)

Please post feedback for tempStyle 3 in here.

If possible please provide screenshots or URLs to bugs or concerns you have...

(Thread is a WIP)


Features not yet implemented
- Improve custom style support
- Improve custom style loading times on older devices
- Cloud based style storage
- More styles



Known Bugs
- Glitchy styler, sometimes colours don't load in properly
- Some errors on iOS/MAC
- Border around posts on "just black" style is cut off on mobile




Updates
*02/01/2020 *
- Loading times improved
- Added inbox and alerts panel triggers on mobile 
- Increased clarity of unread messages, notifications on mobile
- Prevented zooming in on text box focus in iOS
- Account menu now scrollable within viewport on small screen resolutions
- Fixed popup quote/reply menu on post text selection on mobile

*04/01/2020*
- Added a right handed mobile navigation option! (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added option to disable menu transitions on mobile (Enable it in User Prefs > Mobile display settings) **NEW**
- Added/Fixed quick system menus on portal



*tempStyle 3 Q&A*

*Can I continue to use the old styles?*
Change can be difficult but we suggest you try using tempStyle 3 for a while to feel the benefits. Unfortunately we are retiring the old styles and starting today they will no longer be available for use.

*Why is the page so narrow?*
Click this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in the bottom left of any page.

*But what about the dark and black themes?*
tempStyle 3 was delayed while work on the dark and black themes was completed. You can find more information on how to select them above.

*I prefer right handed navigation on mobile?*
You can enable right handed navigation in your User Prefs > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu.
*
I cleared my cache and now my custom style is gone! How do I get it back?*
Unfortunately, this is not currently an option but we are looking into it.

*I made a cool custom style! How can I submit it as an official preset style?*
Please use the tempStyle 3 styles thread by clicking here!

*I have a suggestion to improve the new style!*
Please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.

*I found something that doesn't look quite right!?*
We are still working on the new skin and bugs and some sections of the site may have been overlooked when designing it. Especially if using a non-default style. If you find a bug or something that looks unpolished or in need of updating please let us know in the dedicated thread by clicking here.[/INFORMATION]


----------



## JeepX87 (Apr 19, 2021)

Finally!!! I just found a way to get original dark mode back after read this and thanks to this thread for big help.


----------



## Pk11 (Apr 20, 2021)

Just a really minor thing, but on the New Content page, when everything is read the New Content preferences link isn't bold, despite most other links (and all the other ones in that text box) being bold. Nothing major, but could cause a bit of confusion as it doesn't look like it's a link until you hover it.

Normal:


Hovered:


----------



## banjo2 (Apr 23, 2021)

Saw this name not displaying correctly here


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 23, 2021)

banjo2 said:


> Saw this name not displaying correctly here
> View attachment 259697


Oh yeah. That's been a characteristic of text in general forever. It happens in Microsoft Word, too. Since the first line of a blog post is in the same line as the username, when you post a picture, the line is vertically extended to fit it, but text is aligned to the bottom of the line.
This is why I always start with a new line when doing this.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 3, 2021)

Not sure if I have suggested this before, but I'd like to suggest having a 3rd option in the default Style Chooser to include a Dark/Black mode, alongside the normal tempStyle 3 and the NFO one.

Reason is that I browse GBATemp from many devices, some of which are videogame consoles like the WiiU and others, and I have noticed that in many of them, using the "Customize colors" option for those devices always defaults back to the original tempStyle 3 Light theme, no matter which one I choose, it always defaults back to the Light theme.

However, when the inclusion of the NFO theme was made, I noticed that these devices would not change back to the Light theme, and instead keep said theme at all points, even after some days. Still though, some devices do not handle the NFO stuff quite nicely in mobile form.

So that's why I'd like to suggest adding a 3rd option in the Style Chooser, it could be either the Dark Theme or the Black theme, whichever of the two would work just nicely with all of the devices that tend to default back to the Light theme when selecting any theme from the "Customize colors" option.


----------



## smallissue (Jun 5, 2021)

hehe i browse in light mode all the time because customize colors never saves =w=

edit: wait a sec i can't change to the nfo theme either lol

can't we have the theme as part of your account information instead of it stored locally


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 5, 2021)

smallissue said:


> hehe i browse in light mode all the time because customize colors never saves =w=
> 
> edit: wait a sec i can't change to the nfo theme either lol
> 
> can't we have the theme as part of your account information instead of it stored locally


There have been mentions of making your theme data be stored online, but I don't know if there's been any progress on that front.


----------

